# Romeo y Julieta Museum Edition Humidor Value



## Mr Latino (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey Guys,
New to this forum. Just picked up a Romeo y Julieta Museum Edition Humidor at my local shop and wanted to know if anyone knows how much it is worth. I did some digging online and found out it is a Fazzino limited edition. It did not come with the painting in the lid, just the beautiful black box and tray. I got it for a great price....$49.00. From what I saw online, there were only 2000 made back in 2008. Any info at all would be helpful. 
Thanks


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

Probably 49.00 without the fazzino... I have multiple fazzinos hanging on my wall and they are worth quite a bit... I actually own the fazzino from the R&J humidor hoping it will be worth something one day... Sorry to burst your bubble...


----------



## Mr Latino (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Chris. I am fine with what I paid for the humidor and I really like it. Will use it as my 2nd humi to age some of my sticks. I think its a good looking box and glad I have one of only 2000 made. Thanks again and good to meet someone on here from back home.....NYC!!!


----------

